# My yard is filled with a grapevine



## KimSylva (Jul 27, 2016)

My yard has a grapevine that is 15-+ years old and I refuse to chop it down. I also have peach trees. I'm planning to adopt a dog soon and would let her roam in my fenced yard with supervision at all times. (My yard also has pears, but I can just pick them up when they drop. I also have tomatoes that I'll be fencing off.) My question is, would be be fine for the a dog to play in the yard as long as I cut down /all/ of the peach and grape fruits? It might take days but they always drop and make a mess anyway.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

MOST dogs are fine eating grapes. I used to have a 7 acre vineyard. My dogs ate grapes by the pound at harvest time. I asked on vintners chat groups if anyone had ever seen dogs poisoned by eating grapes. No one had. These days, my three (Labradors) munch like mad on wild grapes. No problem. The severe renal reaction to grapes seems to be about as frequent as kids going into shock when eating peanuts. 

Sure, be alert. Consult with your vet. Try grape or two with your dog before the fruit on your vine gets ripe and be prepared to take the dog to the vet. Your dog will probably eat grapes if he can. But I'd be surprised if you get any adverse reaction.

Peaches are a bit different. There is cyanide in the pits, so they are at least theoretically poison to ALL dogs. The pits themselves could cause an intestinal blockge if swallowed whole. But it's relatively easy to pick off all the fruit from a peach tree. I don't think most dogs would either swallow a peach pit or crack one open and eat the pit. I'd be interested to know if anyone has had problems with a dog getting in trouble from eating peaches.


----------



## KimSylva (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a relief. The home visit person from thr rescue is coming today so I hope I can get them to approve...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think, emphasis on the "consult with your vet" bit. Sure death from grapes may be rare for dogs. But do you really want to "try a grape or two" and see if your dog might die from it? I think there can be easier ways. If I had a garden I would put up some cheap and easy fencing so that my dog wouldn't have access to potentially dangerous edibles.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. 

I have an apple tree and the dogs ate most of the fruit including the seeds this year. Doubt any of the seeds got crunched up. I'd be more concerned with a blockage from eating too many peach pits than poisoning from the well hidden seeds and I wouldn't even be much fussed about that.

I had a grape vine when I got my first dog and she was fine. I think birds got most of any fruit to begin with. Planted a new vine in the vegetable garden last month behind a fence so I have good control over dogs and grapes. You could also bag the nicest bunches once grapes start to swell and cut off the rest.


----------



## pookashell150 (Mar 10, 2014)

I know other posters have said they haven't had any issues with grape toxicity, but one of my dogs is currently recovering from a series of strokes brought on by the massive internal bleeding caused by a kidney infection she sustained after she got into my raisin-filled granola bars. The toxin in grapes is contained in the flesh rather than the skin or the seed, and raisins are much worse for dogs than grapes. There is also a certain tolerance that dogs have to them based on their size. My dog is 9lbs and can handle very few grapes/raisins but a 50lb dog could tolerate a lot more before having any issues. It all depends on the dog itself, but PLEASE keep in mind that if your dog's system can't tolerate grapes that the results can be very very bad.

I'm not trying to scare anyone, but I wouldn't completely disregard it as a non-issue.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I always say better safe than sorry. I'd do as Canyx suggested and put up an inexpensive fence.

What kind of dog are you getting? I think bigger dogs can handle more of that kind of stuff than smaller ones. My dogs do regularly eat apples that fall of our tree and they've never had an issue. But it would take a lot of apple seeds to harm an 80 lb dog. Grapes are a different story though.


----------



## KimSylva (Jul 27, 2016)

We're getting a medium sized dog, around 50 lbs. The other family members didn't agree to cutting down the grapes, so fencing it is. I'll get fine screen type mesh so we can stop the grapes getting within reach of the dog.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

You can also harvest the grapes before they get ripe and drop. Grapes become increasingly attractive to dogs as they get riper and sweeter. 
I've been slammed around for saying it that grape toxicity is pretty uncommon. I will happily stand by the position that we are clueless about what is going on here, and some dogs (IMO most dogs) are ok with grapes in any quantity. I just wish there was decent scientific evidence, including identification of the toxin and understanding of shy some dogs are succeptable and others not.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

sandgrubber said:


> I just wish there was decent scientific evidence, including identification of the toxin and understanding of why some dogs are susceptible and others not.


We all do!  ;-)


----------



## Affirmed (Jul 6, 2016)

I've always had muscadine grapes and blueberries on my land, and my dogs never really messed with them. I'm pretty sure the odd grape every now and then wouldn't hurt your dog, just don't encourage it. Of course my dogs were 70 and 90lbs so maybe your 50lb dog would react differently to eating them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

When you get the dog, make a point of calling your Vet and asking his opinion.


----------

